# Canister Filter Dilemma



## bzada (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey guys,

I currently have 2 AC70s on my 55 gallon Mbuna tank. I want to purchase a canister filter (was thinking Fluval 406) to replace one or both the AC70s (I know that a lot of you will recommend having an AC70 running along with the canister, and I'm willing to do that).

My problem is deciding which Canister Filter I want. Without doing any research, I had originally planned on getting a FLuval 406 just because I like Fluval and what is now their AC brand. But I've read some horrible reviews about the Fluval 406 and therefore am coming to you guys for suggestions. I'm looking for something in the same price range and capacity (~$200, filters up to 100 gallons). I've read the products review page, but still having trouble deciding.

Any and all suggestions welcome.

Thanks


----------



## bzada (Jun 24, 2013)

Also, I should note that I absolutely love the Fluval BioMax rings and would like to have my canister filter filled with them, along with Poly-fil, sponges, and maybe a pre-filter type ring as well.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

I run a rena XP4 on my 55 gallon, along with a hydor koralia powerhead and I love it. I also run a Rena XP3 in my 40 gallon breeder turtle tank along with a fluval U4 internal filter. The XP4 is under 200 on the web, the only thing I don't like about it is the media it comes with, more specifically the bio stars. I replaced them with 500grams of biomax or so and then I was good to go.


----------



## bzada (Jun 24, 2013)

philipgonzales3 said:


> I run a rena XP4 on my 55 gallon, along with a hydor koralia powerhead and I love it. I also run a Rena XP3 in my 40 gallon breeder turtle tank along with a fluval U4 internal filter. The XP4 is under 200 on the web, the only thing I don't like about it is the media it comes with, more specifically the bio stars. I replaced them with 500grams of biomax or so and then I was good to go.


Thanks for the info. How long have you had your rena XP4?


----------



## bzada (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm honestly borderline shocked at the reviews Fluval 406 gets. Seems like a great filter that I really wanted, probably the only one i wanted (in my price range), but there are way too many reviews of leakage. Making me think twice about the whole canister filter dilemma.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I've been running 2 405's on 2 different 55g tanks (1 standard, 1 corner) and they have served me very well for years now, never a leak. I only open them 3-4 times a year, I do not run floss or polishing media in them ever, mostly run biomax and the sponge and that's it.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm pretty happy with both my Rena XP2, which has been running without issues for 4 years, and my FX5 which I've had for almost 2 years.
Be sure to check the product reviews section for member feedback on various brand filters!


----------



## bzada (Jun 24, 2013)

skurj said:


> I've been running 2 405's on 2 different 55g tanks (1 standard, 1 corner) and they have served me very well for years now, never a leak. I only open them 3-4 times a year, I do not run floss or polishing media in them ever, mostly run biomax and the sponge and that's it.


Skurj, are you running each of them alone or with a HOB filter as well? Any reasoning why you dont run floss through them? I am unfamiliar with canister filter maintenance, but I thought it would need be cleaned out more than 3-4 times a year.

Thanks for your response!


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

I've had my XP4 for about 8 months or so and the XP3 only a little over a month, but as far as bang for your buck you can't go wrong with an XP canister, and they are realiable as well from what I hear. I also stopped using filter floss as my water is already clear and it didn't seem to make much of a difference except for maybe a slight loss in flow rate. I run 4 filter pads on the bottom bucket (2 30 ppi followed by 2 20 ppi sponges) and then the next tray filled with bio media, and that's about it. I add more biomedia anytime I want to generate morw mature media for another tank. So far that seems to work out well.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

floss and polishing media clog fast meaning you have to open that canister up to change it. I run both of those canisters on separate 55g tanks as the only filtration. I have never seen the need to add any other filters to those tanks. The one I have actually had to open more often in the last few months because I recently added plants to the tank and some leaf litter. This has caused the flow rate to drop off sooner so I have had to open the one twice in the last 4 months.
I like hob filters for running floss and things like carbon because it is so much easier to service a hob filter than a canister. On my 180 I run 2 canisters and a 110 at least for now. I may eventually remove the 110, there is more than enough filtration on the tank as is IMO, but we'll see.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

bzada said:


> Also, I should note that I absolutely love the Fluval BioMax rings and would like to have my canister filter filled with them, along with Poly-fil, sponges, and maybe a pre-filter type ring as well.


I would urge you not to go diehard for any particular media. Different media work well in different situations. I like Eheim, their filters, their media. I would suggest a 2217 for you. Run it with 1 aquaclear. The Eheim classics (2213/15/17) are the best cannisters for smaller tanks IMO because there is no bypass of the filter media. In filters that use baskets, water can flow along the outside of the baskets and totally bypass the media. This happens a fair bit. There's a test you can do where you wrap the top of a basket with plastic wrap and tie it down then run the filter. If you're getting flow it's because it's going around the baskets.

I've had a 2213, a 15 and a 17 and they're the only canisters I would use at this point. The included biomedia is better than the fluval stuff IMO.

If you're considering a canister I would suggest watching this video 




It talks about how to set up mechanical filtration properly in the canister. You can do this or you can run the canister stock, but this way keeps the biomedia cleaner longer.


----------



## mudbug79 (Sep 18, 2012)

bzada said:


> I'm honestly borderline shocked at the reviews Fluval 406 gets. Seems like a great filter that I really wanted, probably the only one i wanted (in my price range), but there are way too many reviews of leakage. Making me think twice about the whole canister filter dilemma.


I run two 406's on my 75 gallon. Been having them for almost 3 years and I have never had any issues with them.


----------



## bzada (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you everybody for all your responses. I think it's going to be either an Eheim 2217 or a Fluval 406


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

bzada said:


> Thank you everybody for all your responses. I think it's going to be either an Eheim 2217 or a Fluval 406


 The eheim 2217 is the eheim classic, the only thing that would possibly be a downside with that is there is no trays for the media that can be a hassle when cleaning time comes and for priming the filter might get air bubbles. I don't know from experience with them eheim but I have the older marine land filters and they can be a hassle to restart after cleaning compared to my eheim pro 3. Just something to consider if going with the classic versus the 406.


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

Another vote for Rena XPs. I have 5 XP3's and an XP1. 2 of the XP3s have been going strong since 2007 when I got into cichlids. I have had to replace 1 impeller for $30 bucks or so, after I had some vibration noise in one of them. Don't know for sure if it was a newer or older one. Only problem I've had. Affordable, too, if you do a little searching.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

If I had a 200 budget, I would buy a used FX5 and run nothing else on it. I have 3 and love them. My 2nd choice would be a XP4, although I've not owned one, they look good, have good reviews and I like the design.


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

I currently own eheim pro II, several Rena XP3s and a fuval FX5. They are all rock solid and work well. The Eheim is the best out of the bunch however the cost justification is not there. Eheim does not make the pro II anymore and the pro III are double or more the cost of a Rena. Fuval FX are nice but really pricey and too much filter for a 55gallon imo. For the price point I would go with an an xp3 or 4 I think rena calls them xp l and xp xl now.


----------

